# Programs to make a Stick Comic



## KingAsix (Jun 16, 2011)

So long story short I want to post some of my old stick comics online, but I want to retain the hand drawn feel of it (thats one of the things that gave the comic its spark). Also if I was to to this on the computer I'd get all OCD about the panel lines being straight.......So is there a program to help me achieve this easily.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

paint


----------



## wasim (Jun 19, 2011)

ummm........... photoshop ?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 22, 2011)

paint.net gives you layers and is basically MSpaint :T


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2011)

hand-draw it and scan it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2011)

Pivot, probably.

Try Adobe Flash


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 24, 2011)

For making simple animations, Pivot, but if you want to keep the handdrawn effect, adobe flash is, indeed, very simple to use.


----------



## rastsan (Jul 21, 2011)

keep the feel with a high dpi count... (I mean ludicrously high).   Some of my pencil work will only show with the highest setting at the print shop.  

Unfortunately with some of my work I have had to redo and scan seperately the colours.  So one sheet of blue, one sheet of red, etc. then use corel and the layer thing and overlay em...  also helps for real quality printing if you ever go professional... or something.


----------



## KingAsix (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't think anybody replied on this....I just happened to see it on the home page under the lastest topic and was like "didn't I start that thread"

but thanks for the suggestions....I guess I was asking more of an easy way to do the panels and speech bubble and such


----------



## Rydian (Aug 4, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> I want to retain the hand drawn feel of it
> [...]
> I'd get all OCD about the panel lines being straight


... what?


----------



## MountainTune (Aug 9, 2011)

Pivot stickfigure animator?


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Aug 9, 2011)

Comic Life could help, Maybe?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 9, 2011)

Just use MS Paint. It's simple and you can't go wrong with stick comics on it


----------

